# pool cover



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

What would be the approximate cost to cover this pool?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GPPNJ said:


> What would be the approximate cost to cover this pool?


How are you covering it? Are you building the old school wooden structure or are you using a Safe-T cover? Are there studs in the concrete to attach to?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

more than what you'll be paid.


----------



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> How are you covering it? Are you building the old school wooden structure or are you using a Safe-T cover? Are there studs in the concrete to attach to?


I'm thinking a Safe-T Cover


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just guessing at the size but I would think the cover to be at least a grand and similar money to install it, using anchors. It won't be cheaper but it could be more.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is how much the Cost Estimator says each pool cover per size should cost per installation, Keep in mind you have to remove and dispose of the old cover which looks like to be 4 to 6 cubic yards on top of the pool cover price, also from the pic you posted, you will have to trim those shrubs back at the end of the pool to get the cover on and holes drilled... (sarcasm-off)




Secure In-Ground Swimming Pool - Heavy Duty - Mesh Cover - Spring Set and Bolted to Concrete - up to 400 SF - Does not Include Draining or Chemicals-$1,115.90







Secure In-Ground Swimming Pool - Heavy Duty - Mesh Cover - Spring Set and Bolted to Concrete - up to 600 SF - Does not Include Draining or Chemicals-$1,400.95







Secure In-Ground Swimming Pool - Heavy Duty - Mesh Cover - Spring Set and Bolted to Concrete - up to 800 SF - Does not Include Draining or Chemicals-$1,658.42







Secure In-Ground Swimming Pool - Heavy Duty - Mesh Cover - Spring Set and Bolted to Concrete - up to 1200 SF - Does not Include Draining or Chemicals-$1,963.56


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

We installed a 40'x20' safety cover on a pool that looked a lot like the one pictured a couple of months ago for $2400.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bid enough so they reject your bid so you don't have to deal with it. And if for some reason they do accept your bid, at least you're happy with what you're making.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Bid enough so they reject your bid so you don't have to deal with it. And if for some reason they do accept your bid, at least you're happy with what you're making.


If they are running this thru a national, they are going to give back $400-$500 right off the top. Overbidding may just get them caught up in the "above industry standard" snare. Hoping this one is thru a broker or a real being from earth.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


hammerhead said:


> more than what you'll be paid.


----------

